# red alert 2 lan network prob



## snake212 (Nov 26, 2003)

i have 2 computers that have red alert 2 on them and when both of us start the game, my brothers computer can see the mine but i cant see his computer, but still when my brother crates a game i can see that he did and i join the game. can join, so when we join the game after 3 min or so, i automatically get defeated cause of the LAN connection, why is that so, i heard it has something to do with (TCP/IP) protocol.plz help me


----------



## snake212 (Nov 26, 2003)

no body knows how to fix this problem, come guys i need help!!


----------



## snake212 (Nov 26, 2003)

i just need the right settings to enable the red aler 2 network and lan


----------



## sprocket (Nov 16, 2003)

hi...

i faced that problem before when i was troubleshooting a friends network... i recall it had something to do with the IPX settings in the Network configurations in RA2 ... but its been a while.. and i dun remember where my RA2 discs are .... so i could be wrong...

anyway... if u are sure its something to do with the IP config... then try this...

try assigning an individual IP address to each computer
eg. 19X.XXX.X.1 for the first comp... and 19X.XXX.X.2 for the other... and using the same subnet mask....
then see if it works... 

good luck.


----------



## joeh9 (May 19, 2002)

i've encountered problems with RA2 in the past also- i think it's quite well documented because i managed to sort it out.

(this is what i can remember from memory)
if you want to play over LAN you have to find out the MAC address of the NIC card in each PC, and configure RA2 on each PC accordingly.

so, in windows XP:
start > run > "ipconfig /all" and look for 'physical address'

then you have to choose this set of numbers from a list inside RA2 somewhere. also- i think applying one of the latest patches sorted out some network-play-problems.

i hope this helps. i would also suggest searching google/some RA2 forums for any people suffering similar strife.


----------



## joeh9 (May 19, 2002)

I recently held a LAN party, where RA2 was on the cards for a game - which meant this exact problem was encountered.

Simple enough to get working:
1) each player needs IPX protocal installed
2) RA2 needs your MAC address (this, for some reason, is always the second one on the drop-down on RA2 network options)

Half a year too late - but RA2 is still fun. (provided you have the most prism tanks)


----------



## tingsnet (May 30, 2007)

my problem is: i have a internet cafe with 8 computers..all Lan games installed is okey..except red alert 2, is my problem..i installed already the ipx/spx..all pc's can communicate but wen the game started it is okey but later on, about 30 or 40 minutes to play the connection will get error..how can i fix that problem

as i read the forum about red alert Lan.. they said that Red alert needed Mac Address..
where can i put or configure the Mac Address for the Red alert 2?

plz help me guys...

tanx...

Tingsnet


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have your own thread posted for this, post back to that thread. I'm going to close this one to avoid more taggers.


----------

